# Safe Fish Consumption Guide



## mmrowka (Jun 23, 2004)

Did you know that the fish you are catching and eating might be harmful to you and your family’s health? The mercury and PCBs contained in certain fish can lead to major health problems. Physicians for Social Responsibility and the Association of Reproductive Health Professionals have released the first safe fish consumption guide, Healthy Fish, Healthy Families, written by physicians. It will help you find out what kind and how much fish you and your family can safely eat. 

You can find it at www.MercuryAction.org.

Mercury is known to affect a child’s ability to learn and can significantly harm their motor skills. PCB’s are shown to slow brain development in infants and may cause cancer. Millions of men and women and over 600,000 newborns are exposed to dangerously high mercury and PCB levels each year.

I urge you to visit www.MercuryAction.org and learn how to keep you and your family healthy.

Marcus
Physicians for Social Responsibility


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey doc, you're a busy guy. But you only have to post it once. No dups...

- http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11365


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I HEARD YOU THE FIRST TIME;WITH YOUR BS WACKO.


----------

